
Museum of Failure - macco
http://museumoffailure.se/
======
Fnoord
The Cube Design museum in Kerkrade, The Netherlands (near Aachen) [1] has an
expo about design in general. This includes half a floor about design flaws,
including products which failed. For an English page on it, see [2]. I went to
there a few years ago and can recommend. Supported languages are
English/Dutch/German. Not sure about French.

[1] [https://www.cubedesignmuseum.nl/](https://www.cubedesignmuseum.nl/)

[2]
[https://www.cubedesignmuseum.nl/en/activiteiten/intro](https://www.cubedesignmuseum.nl/en/activiteiten/intro)

------
vmednis
Tom Scott did a really good video [0] on it some time ago which includes some
more examples than the website.

0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfdBTsyrqaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfdBTsyrqaI)

------
Whatevers
For completeness sake:

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6649475/US-man-
Swed...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6649475/US-man-Swedens-
museum-failure-declared-bankrupt.html)

~~~
FearNotDaniel
Off topic, but: is there an Adblocker-style tool that automatically removes
sidebars full of shitty celebrity gossip and swimsuit pictures? It's not the
only reason I almost never click a Daily Mail link, but it's the one that
usually makes me wish I hadn't. Makes my head hurt trying to filter that out
while figuring out if the actual story has anything intelligent or interesting
to say.

~~~
Whatevers
Sorry, I should have found a better link. I agree with you on daily mail - I
was too lazy.

In cases anyone else reads this, here's a link with less crap:

[https://unv.is/dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6649475/US-
man-S...](https://unv.is/dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6649475/US-man-Swedens-
museum-failure-declared-bankrupt.html)

------
appleflaxen
this would be more interesting if there were more examples with a deeper
description

------
philk10
Interestingly the website has a failure in that the top navigation links
(Locations, Gallery etc) turn white and cant be read as you mouse over them...

------
RickJWagner
Shouldn't the Museum of Failure actually be closed?

~~~
furyofantares
Only if it contains itself

~~~
Udik
It should definitely contain its own website.

I mean, horrible UI, almost no information, a non interactive gallery with
four pictures on autoplay.

~~~
nubs
It still proves your point, but the gallery is interactive via clicking to the
sides of the image. Interactive but not intuitive.

------
falsedan
I thought this was an offshoot of the Library of Mistakes[0], would like to
see something other than consumer product/services.

0: [https://www.libraryofmistakes.com/](https://www.libraryofmistakes.com/)

------
iceninenines
They need:

\- :CueCat

\- New Coke

\- Olestra

\- OS/2 WARP

\- Microsoft Bob

\- Betamax

\- Smell-O-Vision

\- Apple Newton

\- Honeywell Kitchen Computer

~~~
triangleman
New Coke was a wildly successful strategy by Roberto Goizueta to 1) Reignite
the public's love of Coca-Cola (taking it off the shelves for three months),
while at the same time 2) Reformulating "Classic" Coca-Cola to use HFCS which
tastes slightly different from the sugared version. It was such a ballsy and
creative move, I can hardly believe it really happened.

Betamax was technically superior to VHS, and was at the center of a Supreme
Court case that ruled home recording to be fair use. It lost out to VHS in the
marketplace for various reasons, so it's a good case study of a business
failure for sure, but not because the product was bad or ill-conceived.

~~~
benj111
"Betamax was technically superior to VHS"

Surely that's the point of this museum. These aren't rubbish products, but
they failed, and they failed for a reason, and we can learn something from
that.

